# Smart Top installed. Very cool!



## jjoerugged (Jun 26, 2007)

I just installed a remote roof contoller. This is a very slick device. The install was straight forward about 45 minutes. Could do it in about 20 minutes now.
I love the extras like the one touch on the big window button. The one touch on the roof. The roof and sunroof operation with the key off, like the windows. The "unlock car when key rmoved" is really nice.
If only it fixed the frozen window problems








summers is coming I'll forget the frozen window for now.

Adam.


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Smart Top installed. Very cool! (jjoerugged)*

It really is! It makes the Eos much more enjoyable, I think http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Now that I reversed the roof and sunroof switch operation I never get it wrong now. I also love the mirror park assist feature. I use it all the time to parallel park http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Small5 (Jan 19, 2007)

link to product?
cost?
and will it work on a manual 2007 eos?
thanks


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (Small5)*

http://www.wilhelmy-it.com/
AKA SMARTTOP or MODS4CARS. 
I see no reason why MT or DSG would affect. That said I have one for a year in my car with no problems other than thekey fob battery lasting about 6 mths. And I use it four times a day on most days


----------



## Small5 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*

thanks!
i'm a relative noob at modding the eos, so what does this entail to install?
$300 doesnt seem all that bad for this feature.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (Small5)*

You can download the manual from the site. It has very clear instructions. They also have a special harness that makes it easier


----------



## Phoenix EOS (Apr 11, 2008)

I downloaded the manual, and the installation does seem easy. If installed, does this void any aspect of the VW warranty?


----------



## justme97 (May 23, 2006)

*Re: Smart Top installed. Very cool! (jjoerugged)*

Fyi....I have the smart top installed in my car and somehow the top down function was inadvertently triggered while I was inside my home. Possibly from my keyfob, but I don't see how because I live in a brick condo and my parking space is not that close to my unit. 
In any event the car sat, top down, in the rain for hours before I realized the top was down. I ended up having to gut the car's interior to dry it out and even now my leather still doesn't look the same. Lucky the eos's interior electronics seem resistant to water as this was in december and everything still works. 
I keep the smart top disabled most of the time now. 
WORD TO THE WISE!


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Smart Top installed. Very cool! (justme97)*

There was a lot of talk about these modules voiding warranty when they (and the EOS) first appeared. I do not know of a case where the warranty was voided. However not I know of anyone who trued to operate the roof at 45MPH to see what happens...

I have the version that does not allow you to operate the roof while moving and I've not had any problems. I suspect that in the end it would be like chipping the car. If VW determine that the chipping was the cause of the issue no warranty. However simply having the module would not be cause for voiding warranty.
The grey area has to be the abilitiy to operate the roof while moving. If you have a module you have that ability, (unless you order the one that disables it). If the you go to the dealer and the damage looks like it was caused by the roof getting jolted while car was moving then the fact your had the ability may put you at risk of not being covered even if you have never operated the roof while in motion...
flheat may be able to comment some more on this







...


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (Phoenix EOS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phoenix EOS* »_ If installed, does this void any aspect of the VW warranty?

Warranties vary a bit from region to region but as a general rule of thumb *any* mod *could* void part of your warranty.
In general, the dealership/manufacture has to prove the modification was responsible for the failure. 
The kicker is that the cause of the fault is not always oblivious, and if they claim the modification voided the warranty, then the onus really falls back on the customer to prove it didn't. (i.e if all else fails, are you willing to take them to court over it)
So with the roof mod, or any other mod, you should keep in the back of your mind that if something unexpected happens, you may be setting yourself up for extra hassle over whether or not the warranty is valid.
*Note:* If you install a roof mod and the engine blows up there is no real contest because the two components are not directly related. 
But if, let's say, the electric motor, that drives the hydraulic pump, that operates the roof, was to fail. Then, since both the mod, and the motor are related to the electrical system for the roof, the possibility exists they may argue that the roof mod contributed to the failure and claim voided warranty on that particular component.
Kevin



_Modified by just4fun at 6:58 PM 4-11-2008_


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (just4fun)*

Does anyone know what happens to the "Clear Text Setup" feature in the SmartTop if you don't have the Full MFD? 
I have the base Eos and do not have a full MFD - just wondering if that would hamper control of the module by the end user.


----------



## justme97 (May 23, 2006)

*Re: (ashbinder)*

I would just contact the company, they have good customer service. 
It's worth noting that even with the trouble I have suffered from the chip I have still re-enabled it with the warm weather we are having on the east coast. I'll be sure to keep my keys on the counter when home and disable the system during rainy periods. 
While I want to hate the chip for the rain damage I had....once you live with this mod it is hard to go back to living without it!


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (ashbinder)*

Hi Mark,
How come your keyfob only lasts 6 months with the SmartTop installed? According to the website, the power draw is minimal. 
Actually, the more I think about it...why does the fob run down faster at all? If anything, I would think the car battery would be run down faster, since it would be constantly monitoring for key presses to lower the top.
Oh, and I did email the company - the SmartTop does work with the half MFD.
Mike


----------



## ialonso (Aug 26, 2006)

I think that to operate the top remotely, you have to hold the buttons for certan amount of time before the top moves. On the LCT module you had to ulock the car 5 times within a short period


----------



## theothereos (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (just4fun)*

Finally gave in an ordered mine today.


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (ashbinder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashbinder* »_Hi Mark,
How come your keyfob only lasts 6 months with the SmartTop installed? According to the website, the power draw is minimal. 
Actually, the more I think about it...why does the fob run down faster at all? If anything, I would think the car battery would be run down faster, since it would be constantly monitoring for key presses to lower the top.
Oh, and I did email the company - the SmartTop does work with the half MFD.
Mike

The power draw of the module is minimal. The key fob drains faster because you have to hold the buttons for a period of time to use the remote features such as operating the windows and even longer to operate the top from the remote. If you don't use these features the fob won't drain any faster. Your battery life will vary depending on this use.
One feature I wish the module had is to close the sunroof completely with one touch. Sometimes I've left the sunroof in the vent position because I forget you have to wait and hit the button again to close from the vent position.


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (solarflare)*

Oh, I see - I thought its operation was like the LCT module, based on clicks. I can see how holding it would drain the battery. Thank you for the response.
Does anyone know if the Vortex here still has a groupbuy code that can be used for the module?


----------



## theothereos (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (solarflare)*

Installed my module this past weekend. How the heck did I go 1.5 years without it?







So awesome, just touch lever once for roof operation and I have option to control roof with remote. Not to mention you can reverse the roof lever action (always seemed backwords to me), set the windows for up or down when roof action is completed... I would rave more, but I need to get back to my day job.
-dawn


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (theothereos)*

Calling on those that have it installed - do any of you an Eos with the half MFD??? I'm trying to confirm that the module can be configured properly without the full MFD and I haven't been able to get a fully satisfactory answer. 
I cannot return it once I get it, which is why I want to be sure.


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Avoiding this thing*

The only thing I would like is one touch up/down on the all-windows switch.
The top up/down operation is perfect for me. I would not want to have the option of doing it another way. I know I would screw something up by not paying attention to how close I am or whatever.
As for the sunroof, that controller is such a p.o.s., compared to the standard VW sunroof switch that its completely useless, reversed or not. Additionally I never use my sunroof (other than vented). Its too damned noisy and highway speeds.
Cheers!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


_Quote, originally posted by *theothereos* »_Installed my module this past weekend. How the heck did I go 1.5 years without it?







So awesome, just touch lever once for roof operation and I have option to control roof with remote. Not to mention you can reverse the roof lever action (always seemed backwords to me), set the windows for up or down when roof action is completed... I would rave more, but I need to get back to my day job.
-dawn


----------



## Robbo42 (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: (theothereos)*

Has anyone ordered this SmartTOP from http://www.elitepro1.com?
They are listed on the mods4cars site as a partner, and they sell the smartTOP for $15 cheaper.
Thanks,
Rob


----------

